# Nice score this morning



## KenB259 (Oct 23, 2021)

Heavily spalted hard maple, enough to last me a lifetime. Johnson’s in Charlotte Michigan has a lot of it if 


anyone’s near and interested.


----------



## Stubach (Oct 23, 2021)

KenB259 said:


> Heavily spalted hard maple, enough to last me a lifetime. Johnson’s in Charlotte Michigan has a lot of it if View attachment 319558anyone’s near and interested.


I’m in Perry and very interested, would love to get a little if it’s available.


----------



## KenB259 (Oct 23, 2021)

Stubach said:


> I’m in Perry and very interested, would love to get a little if it’s available.


They have quite a bit. If you go to get some, walk all the way to the end of the wood room and it’s on the right side. Don’t know if you’re familiar with the store, but if you are, it’s where the cedar usually is.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm near Webberville and I'm thinking I'll head there ASAP. THANKS!!!


----------



## jjjaworski (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice material. Should make for some interesting blanks.
Good for you finding this . Always nice to stumble on some choice wood when you least expect it.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 23, 2021)

Very nice, bit far to commute currently but……


----------

